# Trophy Blend Scents has been listing to u



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

From Mark:

I have been listing to all of you and we finally did it! We came out with NEW line of "Scent Control" These products will be available very shortly at our Online store! www dot trophyblenddeerscents dot com Trophy Blends Scent Control System has a unique TB5 Technology behind it, it's Scent FREE and works. 

The Carbon Soap bar is one of our greatest achievements, this scent free carbon soap is unreal, the Carbon acts as a exfoliater and seals the poors.

The Deodorant Stick is a very nice Scent Free product that is nice to apply, it's a clear solid stick unlike the others out there that are dry and pasty, and are just nasty under your arms.

The Shampoo/Conditioner is a very nice Natural Soap with wonderful cleaning aspect, the shampoo has a slight odor at first but leaves within minutes.

The Scent Killer is a great product as well, it has been tested on Urine, Feces, Gas, Fuel, Vomit, Garbage, Smoke, and Skunk and has preformed wonderful! Its a clear liquid that wont turn your close Black or leave a white residue on them like some of the others on the market.

The Wind Checker is a great new product that act as a "SMOKE" with NO smell, so if your tired of the white powder flying back in your face! well give this a try. I will let everyone know when my first major shipment comes in.

We hope to see you all using Trophy Blend!!


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

DRT uses it as air freshener. :darkbeer: New slogan "Hide the turd" :darkbeer:


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

If you could put that on aloe toilet paper i would buy it


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

someone say smoke?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't wait to try them out this year!


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

bang250 said:


> someone say smoke?


I could have used that in HS :darkbeer:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> Can't wait to try them out this year!


I have ALOT of Trophy Blend Scents.. I never seen a product like this.. I wonder how many will copy in his style LOL

Vozzy


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have used his sticks and they are great, I just can't wait for the scent elimination system. I need to place an order here soon for some of it. 

And I am sure there will be a few copiers but there can only be one original TB scent stick.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> I have used his sticks and they are great, I just can't wait for the scent elimination system. I need to place an order here soon for some of it.
> 
> And I am sure there will be a few copiers but there can only be one original TB scent stick.


Indeed... I'll have to c about getting my hands on sum. Cant wait to try his products this year..... 

There will only be one original scent stick. TROPHY BLEND SCENTS!! no questions asked


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

bug dust


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

this would go so well in the proper section :wink:
we like the jalopeno and onion scent in the Ville :wink:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll just stick with TBS!!!!!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Dude, if you are from Mehoopany, how in the heck can you possibly hide the stench from Proctor and Gamble????????????

ugh, that place is nasty.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm 1.5 miles from it and theres no smell. unless your in Welfare allie next to the DANDY


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Last time I was there was to make repairs on a number of their FRP containment vessels and exhaust scrubber systems. After a few trips to that place, I have no need to return.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

IDK I got to work and come home.. I hunt and fish miles from home...


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

The season is near>> Get your Trophy Blend Deer Scents Now!!! at WWW.TROPHYBLENDDEERSCENTS.COM and join Trophy Blends Team of Assassin's


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

Just a question.. Dont u guys have sumthing else u should b doing right about now besides harassing me cuz where my post is?? If every forum was more CLEAR of where to post stuff like this maybe I woodof posted it there but just about every FORUM is the same and mayb ask or word it alittle nicer and not all cocky and up tight about it... IT'S JUST A POST!!!!!


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

ALSO i'm not an *"agent of the company"* I PROMOTE companies... 

Promote: 
1.To raise to a more important or responsible job or rank. 
2.To advance (a student) to the next higher grade. 
2.To contribute to the progress or growth of; further. 
3.To urge the adoption of; advocate: promote a constitutional amendment.
4.To attempt to sell or popularize by advertising or publicity: commercials promoting a new product.
5.To help establish or organize (a new enterprise), as by securing financial backing: promote a Broadway show.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

Trophy Blend Sponsor's AT and i'm sure They pay their dues


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> Trophy Blend Sponsor's AT and i'm sure They pay their dues


Well I'll be damned, they do. My apologizes. :darkbeer:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

*thank you....*


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> ALSO i'm not an *"agent of the company"* I PROMOTE companies...
> 
> Promote:
> 1.To raise to a more important or responsible job or rank.
> ...


And as such, you are acting as an agent of the company, that is what promotion is all about. As for what forum??? Read the forum rules, it is spelled out rather clearly what members can or can not do. If we are rubbing you the wrong way, sorry.
And no, I don't have anything better to do until Congress decides their job creation bill should really go to creating jobs. Until then I can sit here and bust peoples chops. It is usually Nova, but it is nice to bust on someone else every now and then.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> It is usually Nova, but it is nice to bust on someone else every now and then.


Ted - My diversion is working. :wink:

Vozzy dude please tell me you didn't look for the proper place to put this thread. There as so many areas that are better then Mutantville. Was this really your first choice? :boink:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

supernova said:


> Well if he is an agent of the company, he should learn how to spell. :zip: I know, I know, violation of the rules. :embara::darkbeer:


RULE #6 States:

Do not use posts to correct another poster's spelling or grammar - this is rude and unnecessary. If you do not understand what they are saying, ask them to clarify.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

There should be a warning posted in this place::



*WARNING! Anyone that posts in the Ville is subject to ribbing by supernova and his gang! If you cant hang with the big boys, there is a womens forum for you to post in.*


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

supernova said:


> Well if he is an agent of the company, he should learn how to spell. :zip: I know, I know, violation of the rules. :embara::darkbeer:


Well u show me "manufacturer's forum" for Promoteing..


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> There should be a warning posted in this place::
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING! Anyone that posts in the Ville is subject to ribbing by supernova and his gang! If you cant hang with the big boys, there is a womens forum for you to post in.*



And I copied that one from another forum.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

tedlebo said:


> There should be a warning posted in this place::
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING! Anyone that posts in the Ville is subject to ribbing by supernova and his gang! If you cant hang with the big boys, there is a womens forum for you to post in.*


Yah that has nothing to do with this post nor Trophy Blend :wink:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> RULE #6 States:
> 
> Do not use posts to correct another poster's spelling or grammar - this is rude and unnecessary. If you do not understand what they are saying, ask them to clarify.


Post #21 of this thread - Yeah I know, violation of the rules. :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

I rest my case


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

do you sell PMB mod lockers as well


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> Well u show me "manufacturer's forum" for Promoteing..


Would you like the manufacturing forum or the sponsor forum. You have got to be kidding me. 

You could go here if you had something to sell:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=246

Or here if you had an announcement:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Or here if you were a sponsor:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=136

Since you're not a representative of the company, you could have posted here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=106

All better choices than Mutantville :darkbeer:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

DRT said:


> do you sell PMB mod lockers as well


I dont sell non cents


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> I rest my case


That I violated the rules? :set1_rolf2: Everyone that has seen me violated the forum rules before, post here. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Nova violating rules??????????????:mg::mg::mg:

I think Nova has had more time outs for rules violation than almost anyone here.
One was a rather _extended_ vacation, almost was retired.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

supernova said:


> Would you like the manufacturing forum or the sponsor forum. You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> You could go here if you had something to sell:
> 
> ...


ummm.... Well lets c I posted it in a FORUM not talking about archery but things like scents, boot and more not bows and things like that


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> ummm.... Well lets c I posted it in a FORUM not talking about archery but things like scents, boot and more not bows and things like that


Dude I come here to relax, not read advertisements for scents.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I came to AT to advertise and make friends not cry babies over a post....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> Well I came to AT to advertise and make friends not cry babies over a post....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


:darkbeer: Dude - You don't know who you're dealing with. You make me cry. Please.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

supernova said:


> :darkbeer: Dude - You don't know who you're dealing with. You make me cry. Please.





Nova...he knows not what he does :mg:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

Supernova the one who nos ""EVERYTHING"


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

As mentioned before, newcomers should prepare to take heat and grief from Nova and his cronies. Just be glad OBT and his cronies are never here anymore.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> Supernova the one who nos ""EVERYTHING"


And I was just telling my friends you were a slow learner. I guess you're starting to see the light. :darkbeer:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> As mentioned before, newcomers should prepare to take heat and grief from Nova and his cronies. Just be glad OBT and his cronies are never here anymore.


OBT would have ate him alive and spit his bones out to Dingo :darkbeer:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

tedlebo said:


> As mentioned before, newcomers should prepare to take heat and grief from Nova and his cronies. Just be glad OBT and his cronies are never here anymore.


 maybe we should invite your buddy Ruger redhawk to the party Ted


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Just be glad Nova doesn't have any buttons over here.
He has a tendency to go a bit power hungry and act like Richard Head elsewhere.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep your the one and your group that sits here for hrs on end harassing ppl where they put their post...


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, not just on a thread's location. There are any number of reasons he finds to start it up.

Like new blood to the ville. See post #52


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> Yep your the one and your group that sits here for hrs on end harassing ppl where they put their post...


I thank God everyday for putting people like you on the earth for my entertainment. :darkbeer:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Just be glad Nova doesn't have any buttons over here.
> He has a tendency to go a bit power hungry and act like Richard Head elsewhere.


Vozzy would have a great avatar by now. :darkbeer:


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

sounds like all u have to do


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> maybe we should invite your buddy Ruger redhawk to the party Ted


Nah, he wouldn't join in, he would just report to the mods.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> sounds like all u have to do


it REALLY is


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

supernova said:


> Vozzy would have a great avatar by now. :darkbeer:


Dude, an avatar? Really? Remember that last one???????


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Dude, an avatar? Really? Remember that last one???????


You know, I forgot where I put that thing. :darkbeer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

supernova said:


> You know, I forgot where I put that thing. :darkbeer:


Yeah well just don't put it here again. There will go all your fun.

Probably for a very, very long time.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Yeah well just don't put it here again. There will go all your fun.
> 
> Probably for a very, very long time.


I'm like a little kid, spank my butt hard enough and I learn my lesson. :darkbeer: That won't be making a guest appearance anytime soon.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

*Ted*

Are we in violation of the rules for thread jacking??? :darkbeer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

hmmm, possibly??? No more talk of avatars, I guess. Plus, I think the mods worry,,a lot,,when you start talking about those little buggers.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

supernova said:


> Are we in violation of the rules for thread jacking??? :darkbeer:


this is the Ville dude...it's expected :wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> this is the Ville dude...it's expected :wink:



That's why I said "possibly" :wink:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> this is the Ville dude...it's expected :wink:


I hope Vozzy is making lots of friends and enjoying his stay. Welcome to the Ville. :darkbeer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Hmm, 10 posts gone by. Maybe he got tired of playing the "chew toy"?


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Hmm, 10 posts gone by. Maybe he got tired of playing the "chew toy"?


Me thinks he's trying to come up with a good come back. Either that or he took a bath in Trophy Blend Scents and is hiding right in front of us. :darkbeer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

supernova said:


> Me thinks he's trying to come up with a good come back. Either that or he took a bath in Trophy Blend Scents and is hiding right in front of us. :darkbeer:


Oh dam, now THAT was funny.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> I dont sell non cents


You can't sell it. Mutantville has enough nonsense for *free*!


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

oh I c lol


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> You can't sell it. Mutantville has enough nonsense for *free*!


John, are you trying to say we are full of nonsense????? Really????????

We post nothing but INTELLIGENT threads here.




Okay, I couldn't keep a straight face while typing this


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> John, are you trying to say we are full of nonsense????? Really????????
> 
> We post nothing but INTELLIGENT threads here.
> 
> ...


Ted 'ole buddy. At your age you couldn't keep a straight face if they steamrolled your head :chortle:


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

supernova said:


> I'm like a little kid, spank my butt hard enough and I learn my lesson. :darkbeer: That won't be making a guest appearance anytime soon.


Did someone call for me? :whip2:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> Ted 'ole buddy. At your age you couldn't keep a straight face if they steamrolled your head :chortle:


ouch.

hey wait a minute, you aren't THAT far behind me


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> Did someone call for me? :whip2:


You skeeeered him off


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> ouch.
> 
> hey wait a minute, you aren't THAT far behind me


FAR enough! :lol:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> Did someone call for me? :whip2:


Are you here to give out the spankings? oooh, I kinda like those "Sassy Sally" spank jobs.

:wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> You skeeeered him off


Not me, my mommy called. Can't ignore those calls.


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

RxBowhunter said:


> You skeeeered him off



But......... I used Trophy Blend! :sad:


Oh please! If someone is gonna get skeered of lil ole me, then they dont need to be in the ville. :wink:


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

tedlebo said:


> Are you here to give out the spankings? oooh, I kinda like those "Sassy Sally" spank jobs.
> 
> :wink:


Assume the position Ted love! :wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> But......... I used Trophy Blend! :sad:
> 
> 
> Oh please! If someone is gonna get skeered of lil ole me, then they dont need to be in the ville. :wink:


Who's askeered of little ol Sally. Not me, not by a long shot.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> Assume the position Ted love! :wink:


Anything for you, sweets.


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

tedlebo said:


> Who's askeered of little ol Sally. Not me, not by a long shot.


Darlin, so quick to forget who Sally's sidekick is............... 

Should we bring the sombrero? :wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> Darlin, so quick to forget who Sally's sidekick is...............
> 
> Should we bring the sombrero? :wink:


Uh,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind. Although you could come alone once in a while
:wink:


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

tedlebo said:


> uh,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind. Although you could come alone once in a while
> :wink:


:wink:


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Gal cant have no fun.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

By the way, just what happened to our new chew toy, uh, I mean friend :wink:

We didn't run him off already, did we?????????????


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> Gal cant have no fun.


Sure you can, I just prefer my spankings to be a bit more 'intimate'
no audience required.


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

tedlebo said:


> By the way, just what happened to our new chew toy, uh, I mean friend :wink:
> 
> We didn't run him off already, did we?????????????


Guess he doesnt wanna play. 



tedlebo said:


> Sure you can, I just prefer my spankings to be a bit more 'intimate'
> no audience required.


You know my little sidekick is always "intimate" 
You wont even know he is there. :wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh sure, run off, Sally.
Just because I said I only want a one on one for my spankings?????


ooops, there you are. I thought I scared you off.


----------



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

tedlebo said:


> By the way, just what happened to our new chew toy, uh, I mean friend :wink:
> 
> We didn't run him off already, did we?????????????


No I just stop reply to little dumb comments u people been leaveing.. I have a life not sit here and try to piss people off like some of u's... Have a nice day with your little dumb jokes


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> No I just stop reply to little dumb comments u people been leaveing.. I have a life not sit here and try to piss people off like some of u's... Have a nice day with your little dumb jokes


Dude, reread post #31. A thick skin is needed on this forum.


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

tedlebo said:


> Oh sure, run off, Sally.
> Just because I said I only want a one on one for my spankings?????
> 
> 
> ooops, there you are. I thought I scared you off.


For you, of course. :kiss:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> For you, of course. :kiss:




OOOH, you know how to sway a guy, don't you
:wink::wink:


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> No I just stop reply to little dumb comments u people been leaveing.. I have a life not sit here and try to piss people off like some of u's... Have a nice day with your little dumb jokes


 I understand if you dont wanna play.


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> No I just stop reply to little dumb comments u people been leaveing


I respond to dumb comments....."Hi, how's everyone doing?"


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Saskquatch said:


> I respond to dumb comments....."Hi, how's everyone doing?"


Great Sweetness! How are you?


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

We are all doing fine and dandy. Can't speak for Nova, he went home.
He was pretty happy before he left.

It isn't that often that we get new chewtoys.


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Mustang Sally said:


> Great Sweetness! How are you?


I'm doing pretty good.....Thank You.


I notice this started out talking about scents. Can these scents do this....


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Now, what is wrong with smelling like a lady?


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> Now, what is wrong with smelling like a lady?



Depends on the lady and what SHE smells like.


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Mustang Sally said:


> Now, what is wrong with smelling like a lady?


Nothing at all.

The question was, "Do you want your man to smell like a lady?"


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Come on, Nova. I see you hiding in the shadows.

Post up, richard


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Saskquatch said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> The question was, "Do you want your man to smell like a lady?"


I have to say there are times when it is appropriate for a man to smell like me. :wink:


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Mustang Sally said:


> I have to say there are times when it is appropriate for a man to smell like me. :wink:


:mg: :set1_thinking: :zip:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> I have to say there are times when it is appropriate for a man to smell like me. :wink:


ooooh, okay, now you *really* got my attention.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Come on, Nova. I see you hiding in the shadows.
> 
> Post up, richard


well that figures, he ran away again.


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Saskquatch said:


> :mg: :set1_thinking: :zip:





tedlebo said:


> ooooh, okay, now you *really* got my attention.


And the new guy thinks we are dumb.............


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mustang Sally said:


> And the new guy thinks we are dumb.............


I think he is in the corner licking his wounds. 
I said before, he should be glad OBT almost never posts here anymore.
He would have closed his account and never come back.


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Where is sweetness OBT anyways? Not seen him around much. :sad:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

The dude is hardly ever here anymore. A lot of fun is missing from the ville since his departure


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Getting a little warm in the house, think I'll go sit on the porch a while, watch the birds at the feeder, let the world go by for a bit.
Sitting on your butt in front of a computer all day is almost like work. :wink::wink:


----------



## Mustang Sally (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet dreams Ted sweetie! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tough crowd.......:darkbeer:


dont forget to check out Vortex Optics...www.vortexoptics.com


lol


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Tough crowd.......:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> dont forget to check out Vortex Optics...www.vortexoptics.com
> ...




Oh snap.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Tough crowd.......:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> dont forget to check out Vortex Optics...www.vortexoptics.com
> ...


What about

http://www.athensarchery.com/ :darkbeer:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Vozzy/HG/WEO said:


> I have a life


Dude, this is not a life :zip:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

supernova said:


> Dude, this is not a life :zip:


I think he poked his finger
must be at the ER instead of here :wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Haven't seen the boy since last evening.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

the goat ate him 
and the midget finished him off :mg:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

See??? I told you not to trust that midget. :wink:


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

you kids still picking on this guy. Yall are some bullies. No way i could be friends with pricks like yall.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

DRT said:


> you kids still picking on this guy. Yall are some bullies. No way i could be friends with pricks like yall.


Oh look Vozzy made a friend :darkbeer:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

DRT said:


> you kids still picking on this guy. Yall are some bullies. No way i could be friends with pricks like yall.


Oh dang, THIS from the dirty one????
That is just great.


----------

